# Odd dmesg about GEOM_LABEL



## RandomSF (May 2, 2009)

Since upgrading to 7.2_PRERELEASE, I am getting a new set of messages for the disk labels

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4496f3f0e3d4e279.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1d is ufsid/4496f3f398666995.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1e is ufsid/4496f3f00fb8e962.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1f is ufsid/4496f3f0d370684b.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f0e3d4e279 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1a is ufsid/4496f3f0e3d4e279.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f00fb8e962 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1e is ufsid/4496f3f00fb8e962.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f0d370684b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1f is ufsid/4496f3f0d370684b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f398666995 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1d is ufsid/4496f3f398666995.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f0e3d4e279 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f00fb8e962 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f0d370684b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4496f3f398666995 removed.
```
This is just since updating to the pre-release version.  The new items are the lines with 'removed'.  They appear every time I boot the laptop.

Might this go away once the release is cut?  Is it something I should be concerned about?  Can I get rid of it?


----------



## ale (May 2, 2009)

Follow this thread in the stable mailing list
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-April/049418.html


----------



## RandomSF (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, that's helpful.


----------

